# Celebration Of Life Before I Do Pass!



## pops6927 (Oct 5, 2019)

After my brain stem strokes and two heart attacks, while coming out of a 10-day induced coma the cardiologists put me in, my wife sitting beside me using a suction wand to reduce the amount of drool coming off my lips as I was still intubated (a tube down my throat), told me about a cruise they had decided to go on after Tim (my oldest son's wife's brother) and his girlfriend Amy got married and wanted to know if I wanted to go on it too. I nodded my head weakly. Well, today is their wedding and we leave on the cruise Friday, an 8-day cruise to the Bahamas and back on Carnival. I know that the Bahamas were decimated and stops and excursions have been altered, but I don't go off the ship anyways, too handicapped. Rest and relaxation for 8 days, my reward for surviving my problems! Then, in June of 2020, we will board a plane to Seattle on the west coast to go on an Alaskan Cruise for 7 days, also! Gotta spend those retirement dollars I worked so hard in cold, wet meat rooms for 45 years for, before I do pass! So, I will be gone from Oct. 11 - 20 on a cruise, watching my diet and no alcohol (but not too close!) and relaxing on deck (I'm always cold now, due to increased circulation from all the operations done on my heart and stents put in) out in the hot sun reading motivational books by Rev, Robert H. Schuller!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 5, 2019)

good for you pop's, i've been on a cruise to the Caribbean, it was alright I just don't like the heat to much. but I always wanted to take a train across Canada and jump on a ship to Alaska, great to hear your able to travel, enjoy yourself, you deserve it.  I know what you mean about meat rooms, i've been in them for over 30 years so far.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 5, 2019)

Enjoy Pops!! You’ve certainly earned that time to relax. The Alaskan cruise is one of my big items we still need to do. Before I forget THANK YOU very much for sharing your brine recipe. My family has enjoyed great bacon the last year due to your help!!


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 5, 2019)

Enjoy your travels. 

JC


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 5, 2019)

You sir have the time of your life!! You've worked hard for it and are very deserving. From the bottom of my heart, I want to thank you for all of the amazing contributions you've made to this forum. Your legacy has enhanced the lives of many, many people. Be proud of what you've done and know your efforts are recognized and appreciated.

Most sincere thanks,
Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 6, 2019)

Enjoy your trip Pops!!
You certainly deserve it!!
Al


----------



## radioguy (Oct 6, 2019)

Pops enjoy your trips.  Alaskan cruise is on my bucket list too.  Good choice in Reverend Schuller.

RG


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2019)

Enjoy Pops!!
Keep on Hangin' in there!!

Bear


----------



## adam15 (Oct 7, 2019)

Enjoy your trip Pops!


----------



## kelbro (Oct 8, 2019)

Prayers for your continued retirement. Your post is a great reminder to enjoy life while you are able to because things can change in the blink of an eye.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 8, 2019)

Enjoy your well earned rewards have a safe trip.

Warren


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 8, 2019)

Pops, I am glad to hear that you are going for two cruise trips! Enjoy and have a lot of fun! You well deserved this for working real hard. But... please watch your alcohol intake (but not too close!)


----------



## zwiller (Oct 8, 2019)

ENJOY!  If you have not been told already keep the SPF handy.  I worked up to a real good base tan but still got totally fried on my honeymoon.  LOL.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 8, 2019)

Have a fun and relaxing time Pops - you deserve it. 

Chris


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 8, 2019)

Enjoy the trip
Much of the Bahamas wasn't hurricane damaged.  Both of my boss's are going there for travels.  I'm just going to Florida this year.
Ask the concierge about mobility impaired accommodations for shore travel. They will cater to you (that's their jobs) as best as possible.


----------

